# Looking to learn



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

My wife and I primarily fish the bays for reds/trout, but we are interested in getting into a little offshore fishing, possibly buying a bigger boat if we enjoy it. If anyone needs a couple extra hands to split cost let me know. We would love the chance to fish with fellow 2coolers and learn from your experience. We are a young energetic couple that love to fish! PM me if you are willing. Thanks!

James


----------

